# Oil consumption with Cruze 1.6L MDE



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Any of you guys or gals with higher mileage, broken in engines who regularly check your oil:

1. Notice any oil consumption between OCI ?

2. If so, how much?

3. What is your typical driving cycle? 

I know many manufacturers claim oil consumption is normal, however in a diesel I don’t believe it is. Oil consumption will also shorten the life of the emissions system.

Do these cars have an oil pressure gauge on the monochrome display?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

There's no oil pressure gauge on the color DIC so I would imagine there isn't one in the monochrome one either.

There's definitely an oil pressure sender though because when I was playing around with my scan tool I was watching various engine parameters and oil pressure was one that displayed.

Oil consumption I cannot give any input to because I've had my car 1 whole day.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the monochrome display. No oil pressure display.

I have 37k miles on mine and haven't seen any oil usage. I'm at about 55% on my OLM right now and the dipstick shows full.

Most of my driving is highway.


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got 2,500 miles on the odometer, and check the oil level every time I fill up. So far I have not seen any oil loss or consumption.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

All engines consume oil. Not enough to notice a level drop on new engines.

Pistons have 4 rings but that might be different these days.. There's a compression ring in the first groove. A compression ring in the second. 2 oil rings with a space separating the 2 rings in the 3rd groove. The oil rings control lubrication on the walls. As the engine spins faster. It's harder to control the lubrication. Oil starts to slip past the rings. Not enough to notice a level drop untill the engine starts racking up the miles and parts wear down. It's practically impossible to have ZERO consumption.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> All engines consume oil. Not enough to notice a level drop on new engines.
> 
> Pistons have 4 rings but that might be different these days.. There's a compression ring in the first groove. A compression ring in the second. 2 oil rings with a space separating the 2 rings in the 3rd groove. The oil rings control lubrication on the walls. As the engine spins faster. It's harder to control the lubrication. Oil starts to slip past the rings. Not enough to notice a level drop untill the engine starts racking up the miles and parts wear down. It's practically impossible to have ZERO consumption.


Yes I understand how oil control works. Thanks for clarifying for the members who didn't know...

Hard use, track time or towing will accelerate oil consumption. Either by it burning off the rings or by vaporizing (volatility) from the CCV. This can be expected. However, this should not happen in an eco-car used for commuting or basic transportation. Any use should be negligible and insignificant. This was the point of my question.

Some new engines do use oil. Toyota, Subaru, GM, VW among others have all released engines recently that burn oil brand new. The manufacturers say 1qt/1000 mi is "normal", however I don't think it is and I don't want a diesel that has this issue, whether it's poor manufacturing or by design. I don't think it's acceptable.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Toyota, Subaru, GM, VW among others have all released engines recently that burn oil brand new. The manufacturers say 1qt/1000 mi is "normal"


At the point I own a new car with a 1qt/1,000mi oil consumption as "normal," I would then own a car that I never have to change the oil. I'd just change the filter every 5,000 and call it a day.

I owned a Mazda RX-7 that consumed 1 quarter every 200 miles. I never changed the oil in that car for over 80,000 miles. Just filter changes.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ve checked the oil a few times. Zero noticeable consumption. Maybe soot adds volume. 
My driving cycle is leadfoot, 2000 hard acceleration events in first few months. Mostly highway, suburban, occasional city. 20k miles , 8 months, stickshift.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I have never noticed any oil consumption.. I have a 2018 w/20K miles. 99% highway driving..


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

14,800 miles on the clock and have not noticed oil consumption while using Penzoils Euro L 5w-30. Changing my oil soon with some good Dexos2 approved FUCHS GT1 5w-30. Oh and I'm also going to sample the old Penzoil oil to check and see how well it did in the 2.5 months it's lived in the engine.


----------

